# Can't Pronounce For Nothing...



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

I remember Rosers (pinksugar) had a thread some time ago about words she couldn't pronounce or said it differently, makeup brands and so on. Let's do it again.

I swear on my life, I think it's due to my accent and speaking Spanish - I can't pronounce Claustrophobic. I say klose-trow-fo-bik. I just... can't on my first, 2nd or 3rd tries! Haha.

Oh, and apparently I pronounce Napkins as Nap*king*s. Doh. My friend seems to catch the stuff I say wrong. She asked if I wanted a Napqueen...

I dunno how you pronounce Shiseido still. In my mind I think "she-shedo" everytime I read the word.

Share yours!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't say intertwined. And there's a song by The Hush Sound called We Intertwined and my friend laughs at me when I sing it because I say En-twined. I can't say chinmey either, I say chim-ley.

My cousin can't say certificate she says cer-sif-i-cat.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2008)

I say she-say-do (as in, say to rhyme with eye).

It really really irritates me when people use loose instead of lose. LOSE LOSES AN O PEOPLE! (I never forgot that from my teachers at school, lol).

I'm really fussy about that stuff I guess.. at work, my colleague says 'attendants' instead of 'tenants' and also the company "wired recruitment" she pronounces "weird".

Frustrates me! LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm also really funny on pronounciation! It's the OCD in me lol

My boss prounounces children without the d... chilen. It is SO annoying! I know she is german and still has a pretty distinctive accent, even after living here for 40 odd years, but still drives me nuts! There's a D in there!

another one that bugs me, my younger sisters name is Caitlin, it annoys the crap out of me, and her, when people seem to add a D onto the end of her name...Caitlind...It should be prounounced Kate-Lyn not Kate-Land. It's really common though, lots of people seem to pronounce it that way :s


----------



## bCreative (Aug 26, 2008)

For the life of my I cannot pronounce Specific I say it like Pacific! It really annoys my parents.


----------



## Geek (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

apparently I pronounce Napkins as Nap*king*s. Doh. 


LOL! This is giggly. I'm not sure if I pronounce anything wrong (cuz im perfect lol).
I know a few that bug, but that are funny to me are:

Huge = people pronounce it "Yuge"

Pimples = people pronouce it "pimpers"

Ask = people say "axe"


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't pronounce things wrong as far as I know. Maybe no one has been kind enough to point it out. Except, I do have a habit of saying 'fink' instead of think and the such. I can pronounce the 'th' I guess I'm too lazy to bother sometimes though. The other thing I do that can be annoying is saying 'what' instead of 'that' in some situations. So I'll say, 'that thing what you did' instead of 'that thing that you did' for instance. Don't know why I do it.

It really annoyes me when people say 'donimo' instead of 'domino'. I never could understand why people have such a hard time pronouncing that.

I have a friend who is forever pronouncing things wrong and mixing up words and it's actually kinda funny but it drives me crazy. She wanted to see a film called 'Pathology' a while back but kept calling it 'Palientology' (don't know how to spell that). There was also a time that she was telling me about her boss being angry that she was taking days off work to go to a funeral and rather than saying that he had no compassion, she kept saying that he had no remorse. Which made it sound as though he had killed her dead relative. I kept trying to correct her but it just wasn't getting through.


----------



## Nick007 (Aug 26, 2008)

I say each letter N-Y-X. I just got use to it that way. It annoys some people who say it nix. I don't care, i think it sounds better N-Y-X.


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say each letter N-Y-X. I just got use to it that way. It annoys some people who say it nix. I don't care, i think it sounds better N-Y-X. I say N-Y-X too. I think it sounds better but also we don't get that brand here as far as I'm aware so I only ever see it written rather than hearing anyone say it.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm with you Celly, as spanish as my first language, even today I still have a little problems everyone in awhile. I can't can't say "murriel" for crap! My tongue can't do that single roll for nothing lol! I can't think of any other words right now but I know that my main problem is with the double rr's in english that are one big r.

Edit: I remember that all through school, i could never say "world" right LOL! I actually avoided saying that word for years until one day 3 years ago i said and realized i could do it all alon lmao! I also had problems with "word."


----------



## shannonsilk (Aug 26, 2008)

One that I have a problem with is roof. I think is supposed to be pronounced like in book, but I say more like the u in tune.

I hate when people say irregardless. That's not a word. And what would it mean, anyway?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 26, 2008)

in english, each time i use a word with a "th" in it, it ends up sounding more like Z. grr, it's frustrating.

i pronounce Shiseido "she say do" like Rosie said.

i have also noticed people tend to add a letter to my name, so i'm often called Maude, or worse Audette. why the hell people need to add a letter to a simple first name like mine ?


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 26, 2008)

I hate it when people say "offen" instead of "often". I'm alright with pronunciation I think. Oh and I also say N-Y-X, not nix.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 26, 2008)

I always say N-Y-X, it would never occur to me to say nix.

Like Vesna said about people saying Donimo instead of Domino, a girl I know has a boyfriend called Dominic and she says Donamic.

I understand that she might not be able to say it but I would get really annoyed if someone said my name wrong all the time


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

People always pronounce my name wrong. It's so annoying. It's Alaina and you pronounce it as a-lay-na but people always get it wrong. I get people calling me alanna a lot. I also get called elaine, al-eye-na and even helayna. I never could understand why people never say it right. I was endlessly correcting teachers throughout my whole time at school.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate it when people say "offen" instead of "often". I'm alright with pronunciation I think. Oh and I also say N-Y-X, not nix. I say "offen" because it is the accepted pronunciation in America, although many, many people do use the old English pronunciation with the "T" verbalized.â€”Pronunciation note Often was pronounced with a _t_-sound until the 17th century, when a pronunciation without the



T.

Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[t] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation came to predominate in the speech of the educated, in both North America and Great Britain, and the earlier pronunciation fell into disfavor. Common use of a spelling pronunciation has since restored the /t/[t] for many speakers, and today /ˈɔ



fən/[*aw*-f_uh_



n] and /ˈɔf



tən/[*awf*-t_uh_



n] /ˈɒf



ən/[*of*-_uh_



n] and



/ˈɒf



tən/[*of*-t_uh_



n]] exist side by side. Although it is still sometimes criticized, often with a /t/[t] is now so widely heard from educated speakers that it has become fully standard once again.

often - Definitions from Dictionary.com

I have never heard NYX called NIX. Weird, lol!

I used to have touble saying "question" when I was a kid. I really don't know why, but I would totally tangle the word up!!

I also had a lisp until about 2nd grade. Maybe that had something to do with it. (One of my grandaughters has a lisp now. I have been trying to show my daugher how to correct it, but so far Emily is resisting.)

I do have trouble saying "Saturday". I don't know, the "UR" seems to get tripped up somehow, so I have to make an effort to get it right.

I hate my language, lol!!

Too many rules that make zero sense and too many homonyms, lol!


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Ee I've never heard an American say it, just my Mum says it and we always argue about whether its offen or often haha


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 26, 2008)

I really don't understand why Alaina would get butchered into so many pronunciations...where the heck would the H come from?

My mom can't say ounces and says Daniel and Danielle the same way



.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say she-say-do (as in, say to rhyme with eye).
It really really irritates me when people use loose instead of lose. LOSE LOSES AN O PEOPLE! (I never forgot that from my teachers at school, lol).

I'm really fussy about that stuff I guess.. at work, my colleague says 'attendants' instead of 'tenants' and also the company "wired recruitment" she pronounces "weird".

Frustrates me! LOL

Lose as in loser? And loose like... loose change?


Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say each letter N-Y-X. I just got use to it that way. It annoys some people who say it nix. I don't care, i think it sounds better N-Y-X. Dude, I don't get the whole Nix pronunciation. For sooo many years, I've been saying N-Y-X and people around me too. These youtube folks, the minute one of them said Nix - people followed suit. I think it sounds better said N-Y-X. It just reminded me of NYC so I pronounced it as so.

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm with you Celly, as spanish as my first language, even today I still have a little problems everyone in awhile. I can't can't say "murriel" for crap! My tongue can't do that single roll for nothing lol! I can't think of any other words right now but I know that my main problem is with the double rr's in english that are one big r.
Edit: I remember that all through school, i could never say "world" right LOL! I actually avoided saying that word for years until one day 3 years ago i said and realized i could do it all alon lmao! I also had problems with "word."

I can't say world either! I say whirled... that's a struggle right there. That's probably #1 enemy.
--------

Lol. Offen? I don't think that's how us American's say it. That's like ebonics talk right there though. I say Often.

I was talking to my friend today and she's like, "I was told I say Ketchup as Catchup... am I wrong?" I say Ket-chup, just like it's spelled.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 26, 2008)

I just remembered taking one of those "What kind of American accent do you have" quizzes and a question was "Are the pronunciations of Mary, marry, and merry the same or different?" I've never heard anyone ever pronounce them different ways.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just remembered taking one of those "What kind of American accent do you have" quizzes and a question was "Are the pronunciations of Mary, marry, and merry the same or different?" I've never heard anyone ever pronounce them different ways. Haha ee, I pronounce all of those totally different! Like the word Mary usually gets dragged out more and merry and marry are spoken quite quickly, if you get me


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha ee, I pronounce all of those totally different! Like the word Mary usually gets dragged out more and merry and marry are spoken quite quickly, if you get me



Hmm...I think I get it



. There isn't the tiniest bit of difference when I say them though.
It bugs me that people around here say carn instead of corn...what the heck, it's an O! Any why why why must they say taters instead of potatoes? Even when saying the whole word it sounds like potaters



.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ee I've never heard an American say it, just my Mum says it and we always argue about whether its offen or often haha



Well, in elementary school I was very literal, so when I read "often" I pronounced it with the "T" and would think EVERYONE was wrong for not using the "T", lol!I realized when the word became a glossary word in school that the "T' was silent. At least over here, for the most part.

Stupid language, ha ha!


----------



## AliciaT (Aug 26, 2008)

My husband always says psghetti instead of of spaghetti and it drives me crazy, fortunately both of our kids did not pick this up from him


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

I say Mary, Marry and Merry all completely different but then that's cause of my accent. When I try saying them doing an American accent (a crappy one i might add) they all sound the same.

As far as my name getting butchered goes, I have no idea where people come up with some of those pronunciations. I'm kinda bitter about it.

With the often thing, I actually have no idea how I say it. I've never noticed before. Knowing me I probably say offen just out of laziness or something. Maybe I switch between the two. Both pronunciations sound okay to me. Although I'd agree that pronouncing the 'T' would be the correct way.


----------



## AliciaT (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha ee, I pronounce all of those totally different! Like the word Mary usually gets dragged out more and merry and marry are spoken quite quickly, if you get me



I see you are from Newcastle well I'm from Sunderland now living in Texas . I lived very close to the seafront and I miss those lovely freezing walks sooooo much particularly at this time of year in the baking Texas heat. It's great to bump into someone from the NE on this forum.


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why must they say taters instead of potatoes? Even when saying the whole word it sounds like potaters



. I don't know why, but that made me laugh out loud. I almost woke the baby up. I guess it's cuz I've seen your pictures, and imagining you saying "potaters" cracks me up.
I don't mispronounce as far as I know, but hubby does sometimes:

Sandwich is sangwich

White is WHite...emphasis on the WH..when I say it you can't really hear the H..when he says it, it's very H-ey.

He used to say Halibik instead of Halibut, but I corrected him enough that he says it right now, lol.

His mom says Chare instead of Share...it's cute.

It is cute when he does it though...it doesn't annoy me.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I say each letter N-Y-X. I just got use to it that way. It annoys some people who say it nix. I don't care, i think it sounds better N-Y-X. ha ha i hate when they say nix too lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2008)

In my head, I say N-Y-X, but I think people say "nix" because of this tidbit on the NYX website:

NYX was named after the ancient Greek goddess who ruled the night just like many of our fans out there who rule the night life in this hip and modern techno-savvy world!


----------



## Jinx (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh yeah- what's with putting "R's" where they don't belong??

I live in WaRshington

I'm doing the WaRshing

I need to WaRsh the car

???????????


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 27, 2008)

When I was younger my mom said I couldn't say spaghetti and like...two other words. I forget what they were though.

And now, where I work we have to make a 15/10min annocement when we're closing the store and I normally end up doing it since I want to get home, what we say kinda goes like this: "Attention **** shoppers, the store will be closing in ** minutes, so if you couldn't please bring your final purchases to the front and thank you for shopping!"

Well....I can't EVER say purchases on the intercom. I can say it fine normally, but every single time I mess it up on the intercom. Ugh.

Also, I say water wrong. Where I'm from a lot of people say "woodur" instead of water so now my boyfriend makes fun of me for it every time I say it. I also say syrup wrong. I pronounce it "sir-up."


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 28, 2008)

"Fluffy"

I say "fuff-ee" and I dunno why I can't pronouce the "L" sound, but I can't.


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif say to rhyme with eye OMG Rosie, you are so australian! I just totally heard an accent right there!okay.. okay... I say she-say-do "say" as in "bay" or "way"...

I say "hearth" like "herth", and everyone used to make fun of me, because I said that word every day when I was drawing up house plans.

I also say "salmon" like "sollmin".

I don't know how to pronounce "Delucci" and "Nguyen", two last names I see all the time.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 28, 2008)

nguyen is reaaally common over here, and my close friend who has that last name says it's pronounced noo-yen, or new-en

I would say delucci - del-oo-chee

LOL


----------



## Jinx (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG Rosie, you are so australian! I just totally heard an accent right there!okay.. okay... I say she-say-do "say" as in "bay" or "way"...

I say "hearth" like "herth", and everyone used to make fun of me, because I said that word every day when I was drawing up house plans.

I also say "salmon" like "sollmin".

I don't know how to pronounce "Delucci" and "Nguyen", two last names I see all the time.

Well, it's salmon country around here and we pronounce it Sa-mon. Just don't pronounce the L.All the Nguyens I've ever known pronounced it Ng- (like "Ing", but without the I)-wen "Ng-wen".

The Italian side of me would pronounce Delucci De-Looch-Chee making sure to emphasis both C's.


----------



## McRubel (Aug 28, 2008)

I guess I'm like President Bush. I say nuke-u-lar instead of nu-clear. I can't help it. I've done it all my life and now it's too late to change it!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 29, 2008)

i can't say brewery! its supposed to be pronounced bru-ry i guess. but i cant do the "brur" sound!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really don't understand why Alaina would get butchered into so many pronunciations...where the heck would the H come from?
My mom can't say ounces and says Daniel and Danielle the same way



.

LOL My mom can't say "sheet" or "beach" for obvious reasons lol


----------



## Ozee (May 1, 2009)

I always stumble over the word feminine, also it seems to be common amongst austalian greeks to over emphasis the SCH sounds. I think its because the elders ones would try to over compensate for not doing sch sounds well and its just stuck.

Im very mean to my husband and always pick on his accent, alot of afghans end up speaking english with a lisp so getting him to say words like hippotatmus is always a source of amusement for me





My mother and aunts drives me insane and always says 2 pair instead of 2 pairs.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 2, 2009)

the word spaghetti and hospital

i know they are the easies word ever but when i was younger i pronounced them "shpaghetti" and "Hoshpital" and even though i can now pronounce them properly i have to activly think about it when i say those words


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2009)

man, my ex used to say WANT with an 'a' sound, rather than an 'o' sound.... like a really 'a-ish' way of pronouncing it.

as in, rhyming with plant... I want that plant..

haha, I say want with an o sound.

As soon as I noticed him saying it, I couldn't STOP noticing, it really made me giggle. It's uncommon to say it with that 'a' sound if you are australian


----------



## Ozee (May 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the word spaghetti and hospitali know they are the easies word ever but when i was younger i pronounced them "shpaghetti" and "Hoshpital" and even though i can now pronounce them properly i have to activly think about it when i say those words

my elder brother would always say 'horse piddle' as hospital lol...


----------



## HairEgo (May 2, 2009)

LMAO @ Horse-Piddle


----------



## perlanga (May 3, 2009)

Hmm where should I start

word/ what I say

rural- rule

mirror- Mir

remember- renember

I also struggle to say the number seventy and the word general in Spanish!


----------

